
Where to buy an online business? - manglav
I've been trying to find small online businesses to purchase, but can't find many websites devoted to this purpose.  Does HN have any ideas?  The only one I could find was flippingenterprises.com.
======
dawson
Flippa <https://flippa.com/>

~~~
tocomment
I've been watching flippa for months and I just haven't seen anything really
compelling.

I'd actually love to buy a SaaS business (since I have zero ideas of my own)

~~~
joonix
You could find a business you like and approach the owners and make an offer.
Businesses listed for sale on some brokerage generally aren't worth buying.

------
SanjeevSharma
Depends on what you are looking for, I may something for you. Send me an email
info(at)quadrantb.net

------
coderforhire
I have a t-shirt site, w/ inventory, I'd be willing to part with,
anthony@coderindustries.com

------
centdev
What do you consider small? Generating less than 100k a year or more?

~~~
manglav
Yes, actually less than 30k a year. My budget won't allow for anything more.
In a rare case, a higher revenue business may be of interest. Please email me
if you have anything.

------
willholloway
Send me an email: will@willholloway.net

------
orangethirty
Shoot me an email.

------
rabidonrails
shoot me an email.

------
thoughtcriminal
Hit me up manglav: 1855zenmail@gmail.com

